# cheese press Conversion



## africanmeat (Jul 17, 2013)

i start Playing more seriously with making cheese so i need a press .

i looked on Google for a press plans . then i got an idea   i will convert a sausage press to a cheese  press. 

Man it worked great .now i got a cheese  press .

this feta cheese is my first test. 













DSC08880.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 17, 2013





Replace the container with a 16 cm pvc pipe that i drilled holes on one side a lid with holes and on one side a 15.5 cm plate to press .













DSC08887.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 17, 2013


















DSC08888.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 17, 2013


















DSC08895.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 17, 2013






This my feta cheese . now it will mature for 7 days .


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2013)

Ahron, morning.....  Long time you been hiding...   Nice press.... Nice handle....   You hang weights or put rubber bands on that handle for pressure ???

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2013)

Ahron , Where you been hiding? That Press is brilliant!...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks Like I am about to be the owner of a cheese press. Now I need to learn to make cheese.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great Idea!  That's really thinking outside the stuffer.  How do you measure the amount of pressure you applying?


----------



## smoking b (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow that's a great idea! I haven't made cheese in a while but once I get back in the swing of things I'd like to build a press. Yours looks quite easy to make - thanks for posting this!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2013)

Great "invention". So where you been hiding? LOL


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, morning.....  Long time you been hiding...   Nice press.... Nice handle....   You hang weights or put rubber bands on that handle for pressure ???
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave yes to long i hang a tin of beans it works good 



Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ahron , Where you been hiding? That Press is brilliant!...JJ



Thanks JJ



themule69 said:


> It looks Like I am about to be the owner of a cheese press. Now I need to learn to make cheese.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks David



aeroforce100 said:


> Great Idea!  That's really thinking outside the stuffer.  How do you measure the amount of pressure you applying?



I press till it get hared and than i hang a tin of beans .



Smoking B said:


> Wow that's a great idea! I haven't made cheese in a while but once I get back in the swing of things I'd like to build a press. Yours looks quite easy to make - thanks for posting this!


You are welcome  




SmokinHusker said:


> Great "invention". So where you been hiding? LOL



Thanks .i worked hard and i had to solved some family problems .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Great Idea and perfect timing! We are making cheese this weekend!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great Idea and perfect timing! We are making cheese this weekend!


Are you gonna convert the Enterprise to serve double duty?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Are you gonna convert the Enterprise to serve double duty?


Cheese might be it's only purpose! After using the beast once I decided that a new 5# Lem would be better. Still waiting on that Lem, the Easter bunny didn't remember...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cheese might be it's only purpose! After using the beast once I decided that a new 5# Lem would be better. Still waiting on that Lem, the *Easter bunny didn't remember...*


Smoke him. That's the last time there will be a memory lapse!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2013)

this is my feta on home made ray bread with a glass of aperol spritz 













DSC08975.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 23, 2013


















DSC08977.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 23, 2013


















DSC08978.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Now that looks like a refreshing snack!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

That does look like a tasty snack! Do you mind sharing your recipe  for the cheese?


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 24, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Now that looks like a refreshing snack!!


   Thanks


dirtsailor2003 said:


> That does look like a tasty snack! Do you mind sharing your recipe  for the cheese?


Yes no problem i will post a thread .


----------



## smoking b (Jul 24, 2013)

africanmeat said:


> Yes no problem i will post a thread .


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 26, 2013)

here it is

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145721/feta-cheese#post_1027753

thanks


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool...


----------

